# whats your opinion?



## kornbread (Mar 12, 2010)

do you think checking fields at night with nightvision /thermal and walking a dog up to a hog and catching it is sport? or is it moving away from traditional syle hunting with having a good dog to find the hogs in the woods?


----------



## munster (Mar 12, 2010)

Here we go!!  Have at it boys.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## ts3600 (Mar 12, 2010)

*my 2 cents*

I was talking to another long time hog hunter this week about this very thing.  I personally do not use any type of NV.  I do not catch as many hogs now as I once did when I was younger but my enjoyment is watching the dogs work for the hog.  I like to train young dogs and work with them. Every time they get on hogs it is a good hunt for me regardless if they catch one or not.  I like watching them hunt around and in fields at night working the wind and hunting.  I enjoy knowing that they are getting better every time I take them out.  Now, with that being said, I have no problem with the hunters that use NV as long as they are doing it legally.  The only problem I have with it is that there are some that hunt the same areas I hunt without permission.  They ride at night with NV, see the hog, throw dogs on it and out of there before anyone ever knows that they was there.  Other than that, to each his own.  I guess what I am trying to say is that I am from the old school and I enjoy the hunt as much as the kill.  I still catch plenty, but I am not caught up in the numbers game of bragging about how many I can catch in one year.  I just love to hog hunt and have for 47 years now!


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 12, 2010)

kornbread said:


> do you think checking fields at night with nightvision /thermal and walking a dog up to a hog and catching it is sport? or is it moving away from traditional syle hunting with having a good dog to find the hogs in the woods?


No different than deer hunters hunting out of an elevated stand or tower or turkey hunters that hunt from a blind.  It is legal, it is their hunt, so leave them alone.  No one has any right to tell someone how to hunt or to make them hunt like themselves.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Mar 12, 2010)

I think it is worthless and is taking away the hunt from dog just like when people started breeding catahoula for pens. The dog no longer as to use is nose and now hunts by site. If that aint worthless in dog hunt i dont no what is. In my personal oppion people who do that just cant train a hog dog any dont not how to HUNT a hog. If everyone starts site huntin when u need a dog to do his natural job its gonna be bred out of them then what are you gonna do. I think there is no sport and if u see the how why do you need to use a dog when u can shoot it and save on feed and vet bills. POINTLESS


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 12, 2010)

I dont think these ppl are true hog doggers ...But who am i to tell them they cant do it??? If thats what they want to do then more power to'em .. I always say that you hunt different in different places. In south fla They ride around on swamp buggies in orange groves with lights and runs the hogs down and throws bulldogs on top of them! In south GA they dump Shine lights down powerlines and send doGs to hogs! In farm land they use NV or THERMAL and walk dogs up to hogs. But really does it matter????? Do what makes you happy as long as its legal! Myself i like to find tracks and listen to my old dogs work.. And if im there all night again as long is im having fun aint that all that matters???????


----------



## Florida Curdog (Mar 12, 2010)

We ride the roads in the groves at night and spotlight down the rows. I can tell you now you need a dog that can hunt and shut a hog down with quickness. Those hogs run as soon as the light hits them. You might catch them a row or two over or you might catch them on the other side of the property. Bottom line is if you don't have a dog that will hunt that knows how to stop a running hog you will come home empty handed every time. These dogs can be hunted any where groves, pastures or the thickest woods known to man and produce hogs.  I think the thermal & night vision would be pretty cool but that's just me.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 12, 2010)

thermal/nv is a control method ONLY. Dogging is a "Sport" that is also used for control.  So I guess I would have to answer yes to your question.


----------



## catch-n-tie (Mar 12, 2010)

it is still a sport.........you just need less dog


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 12, 2010)

catch-n-tie said:


> it is still a sport.........you just need less dog


----------



## MULE (Mar 12, 2010)

Personally I don't think its my place to say what should be or shouldn't be allowed or sporting. I don't like to see guys put up against each other due to the fact that the anti's love it. Where we hunt that method of hunting would never work. They aren't enough fields to do that with. I could see where you would put up crazy numbers of hogs though using that method. If you were in farming country with a lot of fields.

......and don't take this the wrong way but. I don't think the dogs have to very good, and I would never buy one from someone that hunts in that method. I think everyone would agree the dogs really don't have to hunt. They only have to know how to work or catch  the hog.


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 12, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> No different than deer hunters hunting out of an elevated stand or tower or turkey hunters that hunt from a blind.  It is legal, it is their hunt, so leave them alone.  No one has any right to tell someone how to hunt or to make them hunt like themselves.[/QUOTE]
> 
> x2....We run during the day and at night. At night the NV comes into play as "increasing our ability" for our control method. It is a sport along with controlling hogs.
> 
> With doggin your in the hunt runnin through the woods try'n to get to the bay....so not only is it fun and an adrenaline rush, but you also get your daily exercise in!


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 12, 2010)

kornbread said:


> do you think checking fields at night with nightvision /thermal and walking a dog up to a hog and catching it is sport? or is it moving away from traditional syle hunting with having a good dog to find the hogs in the woods?



We use the same dogs during both the day and night. With the feral hog being a nocturnal animal wouldn't you say hunting them as much at night as you do during the day is helping control our hog problems?

Hog doggin' is a sport, no matter how or what time you do it. If you have dogs and are catching hogs, your a Hog dogger and are participating in the sport. If there was NV 30 years ago at a affordable price guess what....alot of old school doggers would prob have used them to catch hogs.


----------



## Dpsmith (Mar 12, 2010)

i think if your doing it on land you have permission its ok but if your just riding around doing it where your not suppose to then your trash and its not right.


----------



## SFR292 (Mar 12, 2010)

I think NV/Therm is just fun to play with and gives people a chance to play grown up GI Joe, most people don't get to use the stuff for it's intended purpose like I do so it gives them the chance to feel "tacitcal"  Just like the influx of the black rifle market in the past 5-10 years.  Do most people need those rifles? or will they ever use them in the way they are designed?  probably not.  But it is something we can do so we will.  
To answer the question, I don't think it takes away from the sport, but just changes it.  No it's not the traditional hunt, but it's still putting hogs in the dirt.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 12, 2010)

JackJack77 said:


> We use the same dogs during both the day and night. With the feral hog being a nocturnal animal wouldn't you say hunting them as much at night as you do during the day is helping control our hog problems?
> 
> Hog doggin' is a sport, no matter how or what time you do it. If you have dogs and are catching hogs, your a Hog dogger and are participating in the sport. If there was NV 30 years ago at a affordable price guess what....alot of old school doggers would prob have used them to catch hogs.





dawg2 said:


> No different than deer hunters hunting out of an elevated stand or tower or turkey hunters that hunt from a blind.  It is legal, it is their hunt, so leave them alone.  No one has any right to tell someone how to hunt or to make them hunt like themselves.



Yes, Hog Dogging is a "sport" in the traditional sense.  Like with most things today traditions are falling by the wayside.  Dogging by day can be an effective tool along with thermal/nv at night for hog control.  In the traditional sense there were not problems we are faced today.  There is absolutely nothing wrong with control, dogging, or the traditionalist methods.  They are simply different, not right or wrong.


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 12, 2010)

SFR292 said:


> I think NV/Therm is just fun to play with and gives people a chance to play grown up GI Joe, most people don't get to use the stuff for it's intended purpose like I do so it gives them the chance to feel "tacitcal"  Just like the influx of the black rifle market in the past 5-10 years.  Do most people need those rifles? or will they ever use them in the way they are designed?  probably not.  But it is something we can do so we will.
> To answer the question, I don't think it takes away from the sport, but just changes it.  No it's not the traditional hunt, but it's still putting hogs in the dirt.



x2.....its kinda like bow hunting, does the majority of bowhunters today still use the long bow, or arrowheads made with self carved flint? No, traditions has changed with time now folk today use the modern, more powerful, & accurate compound bow with broadheads sharp as razors.....

So yes again I say its still a sport, tradition has changed somewhat because of technical advances and what not, but its for the better(IMO) and for better effiencies.


----------



## gin house (Mar 12, 2010)

kornbread said:


> do you think checking fields at night with nightvision /thermal and walking a dog up to a hog and catching it is sport? or is it moving away from traditional syle hunting with having a good dog to find the hogs in the woods?



 do you think using nightvision/thermal to check a feild for a deer then hittin him with a spotlight and a 7mag are sport? no, i think that would be poaching.  whats the point of having the dog to start with, they dont sell some kind of night vision tranqulizer to stickem with and go get em??   seems like anybody with a pit could do that, takes a different dog to findem and stopem, no, i dont think its a sport but if that floats your boat then paddle on.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Mar 12, 2010)

preach on gin house


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 12, 2010)

gin house said:


> do you think using nightvision/thermal to check a feild for a deer then hittin him with a spotlight and a 7mag are sport? no, i think that would be poaching.  whats the point of having the dog to start with, they dont sell some kind of night vision tranqulizer to stickem with and go get em??   seems like anybody with a pit could do that, takes a different dog to findem and stopem, no, i dont think its a sport but if that floats your boat then paddle on.



lol,,,it's only poaching if you do it on someone else’s property.  If you do it on your it's just straight illegal. However it is traditional in a sense


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Mar 12, 2010)

gin house;4735575   seems like anybody with a pit could do that said:
			
		

> Not trying to start an arguement but there is alot more to it than that. It takes a special type of dog to be able to catch up to and stop a 250 lb boar hog at a wide open sprint in a field. It's not near as easy as most folks think to find a good nightvision dog.  When i got my night vision i thought i was gone start catching hogs rite off the bat, not hardly. I think the folks who have done it and actually tried it have a different outlook on it


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Mar 12, 2010)

kornbread said:


> do you think checking fields at night with nightvision /thermal and walking a dog up to a hog and catching it is sport? or is it moving away from traditional syle hunting with having a good dog to find the hogs in the woods?



I think they are both sports, but two totally different sports. Nightvision is moving away from traditional methods but is a useful method of controling hogs. Where you and I hunt it is needed because if you arent putting up big numbers, the farmer will find someone who will. My dogs will do both. I can turn them out on a hog in the field catch it, and turn around and run them in the woods and catch hogs. I like running the dogs in the woods better, but the nightvision is nice to have. when you hunt farmland, the farmer expects you to be catching hogs constantly. If he calls you at 8pm and tells you he just saw a drove of hogs in a field, it is your responsibility to go get them out whether you want to or not if you plan on having a place to hunt the next day. Nights like this is when nightvision comes in handy and is a very useful tool


----------



## mama'en nem (Mar 12, 2010)

night vision, dogs, bait, lights, traps. I don't worry about whether or not the way I deal with hogs is sport or not.  My dogs are working dogs, not sporting dogs. My goal is to end up with as many dead hogs as possible and by any means needed.  My crops appreciate it and so do the other farmers I help with the hog problem.  Sport went out the window the first time I had to replant 80 acres of corn, only to lose most of it again.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 12, 2010)

mama'en nem said:


> night vision, dogs, bait, lights, traps. I don't worry about whether or not the way I deal with hogs is sport or not.  My dogs are working dogs, not sporting dogs. My goal is to end up with as many dead hogs as possible and by any means needed.  My crops appreciate it and so do the other farmers I help with the hog problem.  Sport went out the window the first time I had to replant 80 acres of corn, only to lose most of it again.



I hear you...I think where most of our differences as doggers come in with each other is the very different needs we try to meet.  I don’t know why we do this to each other.  What Gin does in his area is more than likely good for that area and it is hard for some of us to understand. What mama'en nem does in his area is what is needed there.  We are making it sound like one way is the only way and it is just not like that.  Tomatoes grow different in FL and GA than they do in SC yet they all have the same end result…tomatoes.  Why do we keep making this the issue  Are any of us wrong…no.  The issue is hogs not us ppl


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 12, 2010)

kornbread said:


> do you think checking fields at night with nightvision /thermal and walking a dog up to a hog and catching it is sport? or is it moving away from traditional syle hunting with having a good dog to find the hogs in the woods?


IT IS A GOOD WAY TO SPOIL OR RUIN A GOOD DOG IN A HURRY AND DEFINATELY TAKES A DIFFERENT APPROACH.IT IS A FAR STEP FROM TRADITIONAL DOGGING JUST NOT AS FAR AS SHOOTING THEM BC YOU AINT GOT A DECENT DOG FOR EITHER AND CANT BUY ONE NO MATTER HOW MUCH YOU PAY OR HOW FAR YOU DRIVE TO GET IT.


----------



## Ranmcnally (Mar 12, 2010)

i think it would be nice to use nv/thermal to spot the hogs sometimes, turn out some young dogs and let them work their way to the hog as you walk. when they stop the hog and have it bayed, send the cd. i dont get this privelege though. the mtns are tough.


----------



## MULE (Mar 12, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> It takes a special type of dog to be able to catch up to and stop a 250 lb boar hog at a wide open sprint in a field.


Yep, a good catch dog. There is really no need in the dog to have any hunt at all. 

.....I'll have to agree with Ginhouse and Hogdog76 on this one. Don't get me wrong it would be fun, and I could see where it could be used to train puppies if done correctly.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 12, 2010)

ranmcnally said:


> i think it would be nice to use nv/thermal to spot the hogs sometimes, turn out some young dogs and let them work their way to the hog as you walk. When they stop the hog and have it bayed, send the cd. I dont get this privelege though. The mtns are tough.


i used to walk curs till they winded or crossed the track and let them work it out this way but that often ends up in the hogs spooking and making it to the woodline first.gigem introduced me to the idea of walking a cd all the way up the hog and turning loose and it is way more effective as he,tim and bduck have proven again and again.just make sure you use a dog you trust bc when you tackle a big one in a open field like that it can turn south quickly.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wish i had some night vision equipment i'd do it.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 12, 2010)

> Wish i had some night vision equipment i'd do it.



Wish I had some too Aint got dogs, so I'd be shootin em!  Still, I think its ok....... I typically dont care what other people do.
 I just worry bout myself, rather than cryin about what some other dude is doing..........

Now if hes poachin, I dont really care how, I am on the phone hoping to get a LEO to come bust some behiney!


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Mar 12, 2010)

Dpsmith said:


> i think if your doing it on land you have permission its ok but if your just riding around doing it where your not suppose to then your trash and its not right.



X2-> i have to agree, but to each there own


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> I hear you...I think where most of our differences as doggers come in with each other is the very different needs we try to meet.  I don’t know why we do this to each other.  What Gin does in his area is more than likely good for that area and it is hard for some of us to understand. What mama'en nem does in his area is what is needed there.  We are making it sound like one way is the only way and it is just not like that.  Tomatoes grow different in FL and GA than they do in SC yet they all have the same end result…tomatoes.  Why do we keep making this the issue  Are any of us wrong…no.  The issue is hogs not us ppl



I agree, why are even debating something like this 

If we're all catch'n hogs, whether it be traditional or not, its for the good and helping the fight against crop damage.


----------



## spaz (Mar 12, 2010)

kornbread said:


> do you think checking fields at night with nightvision /thermal and walking a dog up to a hog and catching it is sport? or is it moving away from traditional syle hunting with having a good dog to find the hogs in the woods?



Everyone has different styles of hunting. I like to see a dog work, whether it is roading, winding or just get out and hunt to find a hog. I think after spending alot of time with a dog and then when they do their job well, it makes you feel good that you have enough faith in your dog that you don't need nightvision. That they will give you all they got, grant it, sometimes it is a pig day and sometimes it is your day. 

I know if you only use a dog on hot tracks, they won't hunt to hard coz they don't have to.  

Just different styles of hunting. I will have to admit sometimes it would be nice to see what is out there.


----------



## gin house (Mar 12, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> I hear you...I think where most of our differences as doggers come in with each other is the very different needs we try to meet.  I don’t know why we do this to each other.  What Gin does in his area is more than likely good for that area and it is hard for some of us to understand. What mama'en nem does in his area is what is needed there.  We are making it sound like one way is the only way and it is just not like that.  Tomatoes grow different in FL and GA than they do in SC yet they all have the same end result…tomatoes.  Why do we keep making this the issue  Are any of us wrong…no.  The issue is hogs not us ppl



 this is pretty much it,  sounds like where some of you guys are from theyre like cockroaches, everywhere and a pest but around here they are somewhat protected by some, theres not that many and some around here will just about want to fight you over killing one, no joke.  theyre not looked down on up here and in north georgia, they actually are wanted and liked by all hog hunters up here.  you have to have some good dogs up here to find hogs consistantly. ive never heard any doggers or hoghunters up here down hogs they wantem.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 12, 2010)

KB,  I think it may take a little hunt out the dog. Elco my old line cat was brought ouit of Louisiana where he had to hunt to find hogs and then my buddy in Florida did that same thing with him and seemed to shorten up his hunt after a while. They would shine the watermelon and mater fields and turn dogs out. He hunts but is close but will not trash or open. I havent done it much myself but think different areas call for different styles of hunting. I am not knocking either way.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Mar 12, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> IT IS A GOOD WAY TO SPOIL OR RUIN A GOOD DOG IN A HURRY AND DEFINATELY TAKES A DIFFERENT APPROACH.IT IS A FAR STEP FROM TRADITIONAL DOGGING JUST NOT AS FAR AS SHOOTING THEM BC YOU AINT GOT A DECENT DOG FOR EITHER AND CANT BUY ONE NO MATTER HOW MUCH YOU PAY OR HOW FAR YOU DRIVE TO GET IT.



I thought the same thing until i started using my dogs to do it.For my dogs, it hasnt ruined them at all. At the moment, i only have 3 dogs that i hunt with, and a few puppies. These dogs are my nightvision dogs and my woods dogs. they caught about 50 hogs last year with the nightvision. and about 35 in the woods. The last 3 times iv hunted i have caught 4 hogs, and didnt even have the nightvision with me. I can see where it would ruin a puppy and make it lazy possibly, but so far for me it hasnt ruined my dogs in the woods at all.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Mar 13, 2010)

redmond1858 said:


> i thought the same thing until i started using my dogs to do it.for my dogs, it hasnt ruined them at all. At the moment, i only have 3 dogs that i hunt with, and a few puppies. These dogs are my nightvision dogs and my woods dogs. They caught about 50 hogs last year with the nightvision. And about 35 in the woods. The last 3 times iv hunted i have caught 4 hogs, and didnt even have the nightvision with me. I can see where it would ruin a puppy and make it lazy possibly, but so far for me it hasnt ruined my dogs in the woods at all.



a hog dog is a hog dog. As long as it's bringing in the meat and or how lazy it may become . I dont care if you cast your dogs ,put them on track ,or even night vision ,if they bay ,catch hey even if the tree it. (lol) but the way i see it is that i run short to medieum rang catch dogs but i like  hearing a bay but i rather catch a hog every other time that i go instead of mabe 1 a month so i keep my junk dogs!


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 13, 2010)

I love to turn my dogs out and watch them catch a hog cause I know I trained them and they are doing what they were raised to do BUT I really love to ride with NV or thermal and see a hog in a field and sneak up on it and catch it.Sounds easy huh well it aint.We "me and hd"would leash up 3 dogs walk them down wind to within 40 yds or so and cut them loose.Its not easy to walk 2 dogs at a time and keep them from whining or barking when they see or smell the hog.


----------



## bigbird1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Just doesn't make sense, some of you that said it's ok to hunt with dogs and nv/thermal, but, you are against nv/thermal and rifles? You say you are against rifles because it's not sporting, but what is the sport in using n/v and dogs. Sounds like the pot calling the kettle black. Not trying to start another argument just a sensible perception.


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 13, 2010)

No huntn with NV and walkn a dog to with in 40 yds or so is alot diffrent than pulln up to a feild and hanging a gun out the window and shooting a hog with a rifle.


----------



## gnarlyone (Mar 13, 2010)

*?*

From the time you unsnap the dogs from the leads the hunt is no different than if the dogs were cast and came around the field and spotted the hogs on thier own.


----------



## bigbird1 (Mar 13, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> No huntn with NV and walkn a dog to with in 40 yds or so is alot diffrent than pulln up to a feild and hanging a gun out the window and shooting a hog with a rifle.


 

We always spot and stalk the hogs we hunt with night vision, sometime 400 yards or better and never hunt from a truck, illegal for one thing, unless you have a permit. But, if you take the dogs within 40 yards, wind in your favor, in my opinion, even a bad dog can find them easy enough. Usually that close you should be able to smell them. I guess I just don't understand why some say dogs and nv/thermal is sporting, but rifles and nv/thermal is not. Pretty much the same thing using high tech equipment to come to the same goal, which is hogs on the ground.


----------



## gin house (Mar 13, 2010)

bigbird1 said:


> Just doesn't make sense, some of you that said it's ok to hunt with dogs and nv/thermal, but, you are against nv/thermal and rifles? You say you are against rifles because it's not sporting, but what is the sport in using n/v and dogs. Sounds like the pot calling the kettle black. Not trying to start another argument just a sensible perception.



yep, x2.


----------



## kornbread (Mar 13, 2010)

gnarlyone said:


> From the time you unsnap the dogs from the leads the hunt is no different than if the dogs were cast and came around the field and spotted the hogs on thier own.


 sure it is different the dogs sees the hogs at 40 yards or the dogs wind them or trail them to the woods.even a blind hog can find a pnut every now and then.


----------



## kornbread (Mar 13, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> i used to walk curs till they winded or crossed the track and let them work it out this way but that often ends up in the hogs spooking and making it to the woodline first.gigem introduced me to the idea of walking a cd all the way up the hog and turning loose and it is way more effective as he,tim and bduck have proven again and again.just make sure you use a dog you trust bc when you tackle a big one in a open field like that it can turn south quickly.


what is wrong with the hog making it to the wood line ?my cur will run them out of the field into the woods and stay with them till he bays . even though i wish sometimes he would bay them close to the field .


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 13, 2010)

bigbird1 said:


> We always spot and stalk the hogs we hunt with night vision, sometime 400 yards or better and never hunt from a truck, illegal for one thing, unless you have a permit. But, if you take the dogs within 40 yards, wind in your favor, in my opinion, even a bad dog can find them easy enough. Usually that close you should be able to smell them. I guess I just don't understand why some say dogs and nv/thermal is sporting, but rifles and nv/thermal is not. Pretty much the same thing using high tech equipment to come to the same goal, which is hogs on the ground.


First its not illegal to hunt from a truck as long as its off the road and not running.Yeah at 40 yds your lap dog can find them but can he catch and hold them cause I dont want the hog to make it to the woods cause the farmer most the time does not have the woods leased so then you are where your not supposed to be right.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 13, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> No huntn with NV and walkn a dog to with in 40 yds or so is alot diffrent than pulln up to a feild and hanging a gun out the window and shooting a hog with a rifle.



sg we don't shoot from the truck either.  we spot, stalk, and shoot just like you are catching.  Kinda like the dogs whimpering...3 or 4 fat kids trying to stalk 3-400 yds about the same thing.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 13, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> First its not illegal to hunt from a truck as long as its off the road and not running..



Don't forget you gotta have orange on too


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 13, 2010)

kornbread said:


> what is wrong with the hog making it to the wood line ?my cur will run them out of the field into the woods and stay with them till he bays . Even though i wish sometimes he would bay them close to the field .


the few folks i hunt with lost three dogs to gators in a couple months one of which was swimming out with me when the gator got him. Most every place i hunt including my deer lease is on either ichawaynotchaway or chicasawhatchee and they are the worst for big gators so at night i want the hog down quick.plus if they get to the woods may end up with a sow or small hog.our object at night is to catch the best hog in the field and turning loose grit right on top of them helps ensure that but to each his own.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 13, 2010)

bigbird1 said:


> Just doesn't make sense, some of you that said it's ok to hunt with dogs and nv/thermal, but, you are against nv/thermal and rifles? You say you are against rifles because it's not sporting, but what is the sport in using n/v and dogs. Sounds like the pot calling the kettle black. Not trying to start another argument just a sensible perception.



PERSONALLY I DONT CARE BUT FOR THE SAKE OF ARGUING I WILL PLAY DEVILS ADVOCATE.WHEN YOU GET INTO POSITION AND UNSNAP THE DOGS THAT HOG MAY STILL GET AWAY BUT HE AINT OUTRUNNING A BULLET I THINK BOTH ARE MORE CONTROL THAN HUNTING BUT I REALLY LIKE TAZ'S POINT IN THAT SHORT OF PUTTING THEM IN A PEN THE DOG HAS TO FIND AND CATCH THE HOG REGARDLESS OF THE DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY IN FINDING THE HOG.WHEN YOU TURN OUT ON HOT SIGN AND THE DOGS BAY 50 YARDS AWAY DO YOU NEGATE THAT AS A SPORTING HUNT BECAUSE THE HOGS WERE EASILY FOUND I HAVE SEEN HOGS CROSS A ROAD OR FIELD MANY TIMES AND TURNED DOGS OUT TO CATCH WITHIN SECONDS BUT I STILL CONSIDER IT A SPORTING HUNT.


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 13, 2010)

bigbird1 said:


> Just doesn't make sense, some of you that said it's ok to hunt with dogs and nv/thermal, but, you are against nv/thermal and rifles? You say you are against rifles because it's not sporting, but what is the sport in using n/v and dogs. Sounds like the pot calling the kettle black. Not trying to start another argument just a sensible perception.



Actually its a rediculous perception...a 9 year old kid could walk close up to hog, look through a thermal/NV rifle scope and pull the trigger. NO sporting what so ever. 

Us NV users turn dogs loose on a hog at night time and EVERY SINGLE time we never know what the outcome will be....its sporting because its fair for the Hog, and an adrenaline rush. 

Yea if you take a New Yorker thats never shot a rifle or has never had an outdoor experience similar to that, it would be a rush to them to pull the trigger on a hog at night when he has no chance at all. 
But to me, unless its done on a farm/place where hogs are destroying crops or pastures terribly, I think its the same as shining a big buck, shooting him then mounting him claiming your a hunter.

Let me ask you all this, we hunted this mornin(DAYLIGHT) and walked through planted pines and the dogs ran up on a boar hog (180lbs w/ good teeth) bedded up....caught him, tied him in all of 10 mins.  

Whats the difference in walking up on him within 25 yards bedded up, and walking up on one standing up on a field? The one bedded up didnt have a clue we were comin just like the ones at night feeding in fields.

I call


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 13, 2010)

redmond1858 said:


> i thought the same thing until i started using my dogs to do it.for my dogs, it hasnt ruined them at all. At the moment, i only have 3 dogs that i hunt with, and a few puppies. These dogs are my nightvision dogs and my woods dogs. They caught about 50 hogs last year with the nightvision. And about 35 in the woods. The last 3 times iv hunted i have caught 4 hogs, and didnt even have the nightvision with me. I can see where it would ruin a puppy and make it lazy possibly, but so far for me it hasnt ruined my dogs in the woods at all.



glad its working for you and hasnt hurt mine in the last five years but has changed one of my buddies dog for  the worse.


----------



## gnarlyone (Mar 13, 2010)

*Why?*

Why would someone ASK an opinion and then argue when someone gives one? I am not speculating on something i don't know about..I hunt both ways...I catch about 2/3  of my hogs by casting dogs and the other 1/3 by n.v....I enjoy both...Does it take a better dog for either...no...a different kind of dog...the best cast dog i ever owned could not be a night vision dog...was he less of a dog than the good night vision dog? No...He couldn't do what the vision dogs do and they could not do what he did as well...If you  think a hog stands in a field and LETS the dogs catch him.you either are ignorant to hog behavior or living in a dream world...or possibly and probably just trying to promote argument...Night Vision is an advantage with doggin cause you are always turning out on hogs....casting requires the dog to use skills to CREATE the end result...a bayed hog...night vision requires skills from a dog that unclude speed,grit and physical ability to run down, stop a 250 lb. boar catch and hold him alone, very  very few dogs that bay can be put in that category.  If that doesn't happen in the field my dogs will continue and most of the time catch him further in the woods may it be 50 yrds or 1/2 mile. ....does that mean 1  is better than the other? The same dogs i vision with..I cast hunt in the daytime and am extremely confident they will find any hog they cannot see first. I hunt night vision and see the benefits...If i didn;t have vision i would catch about a 1/3 less hogs.....If i shot hogs with night vision i would kill about 10 times more hogs than i catch...Do what you do and be happy with it...Feel like the Lord is blessing you cause you can do what you enjoy and make some money to boot...hunt your places and do well...don't make fun of others cause you are hunting thier honey holes and when and if it ever comes down to needing others to help or support you in your cause....a  lot more will be willing to stand up and consider you not only a fellow sportsman but a friend.


----------



## bigbird1 (Mar 13, 2010)

JackJack77 said:


> Actually its a rediculous perception...a 9 year old kid could walk close up to hog, look through a thermal/NV rifle scope and pull the trigger. NO sporting what so ever.
> 
> Us NV users turn dogs loose on a hog at night time and EVERY SINGLE time we never know what the outcome will be....its sporting because its fair for the Hog, and an adrenaline rush.
> 
> ...


 

According  to your description of night vision none of it is sporting including the dogs, that same 9 year old could walk the dogs in close then let them go. The hogs doesn't have time to react until he has dogs hanging off his ears, pretty sporting  I guess. What is the difference between setting in a box blind or up in a tree stand waiting for a deer to come by just to shoot the deer without fair warning or shooting a hog at night with nv. I guess none of this is sporting either. No I am not trying to stir the pot just trying to find some common ground, but with the guys on here not liking  what we do and thinking we are in it just for the money there will always be a division. You know, the day will come when we will no longer be allowed to use dogs for hunting. You think it won't ever happen, you think wrong,  it will happen in our lifetime rest assured.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 13, 2010)

bigbird1 said:


> according  to your description of night vision none of it is sporting including the dogs, that same 9 year old could walk the dogs in close then let them go. The hogs doesn't have time to react until he has dogs hanging off his ears, pretty sporting  i guess. What is the difference between setting in a box blind or up in a tree stand waiting for a deer to come by just to shoot the deer without fair warning or shooting a hog at night with nv. I guess none of this is sporting either. No i am not trying to stir the pot just trying to find some common ground, but with the guys on here not liking  what we do and thinking we are in it just for the money there will always be a division. You know, the day will come when we will no longer be allowed to use dogs for hunting. You think it won't ever happen, you think wrong,  it will happen in our lifetime rest assured.


i think yall want common ground bc there are very few of you and due to the youtube posts and the recent tragedy yalls time is coming to a end soon without our support.i think your statement about losing dog hunting is just a attempt at scare tactics to open our  ranks to your tactics and allow you to hide within them. And no shooting deer or hogs with a gun aint sporting imho:d


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 13, 2010)

bigbird1 said:


> According  to your description of night vision none of it is sporting including the dogs, that same 9 year old could walk the dogs in close then let them go. The hogs doesn't have time to react until he has dogs hanging off his ears, pretty sporting  I guess. What is the difference between setting in a box blind or up in a tree stand waiting for a deer to come by just to shoot the deer without fair warning or shooting a hog at night with nv. I guess none of this is sporting either. No I am not trying to stir the pot just trying to find some common ground, but with the guys on here not liking  what we do and thinking we are in it just for the money there will always be a division. You know, the day will come when we will no longer be allowed to use dogs for hunting. You think it won't ever happen, you think wrong,  it will happen in our lifetime rest assured.



Yea a 9 year old could turn dogs loose, but that 9 year old couldnt run through briars, grab hold of a hog and throw him and tie him. 

If your making money thats awesome and a  to ya...but its not sporting in any sense and Im not bashing what you do. The hog has a better chance at getting away from a couple dogs than a bullet. Whether it be night or day that doesnt matter. The hog at night is the same hog during the day, he's gonna run just as fast and fight just as hard.


----------



## bigbird1 (Mar 13, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> i think yall want common ground bc there are very few of you and due to the youtube posts and the recent tragedy yalls time is coming to a end soon without our support.i think your statement about losing dog hunting is just a attempt at scare tactics to open our ranks to your tactics and allow you to hide within them. And no shooting deer or hogs with a gun aint sporting imho:d


 
I am not looking for support from doggers or traditional hunters, I get all the support I need from the farmers and they have a bigger say in Atlanta then any hunter will ever have. I'm a dogger also and it's not a scare tactic. Go on the web and do a search for dog hunters losing rights, its going on everywhere. If you think dog hunting is not in jeopardy, you are badly mistaken.


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 13, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> i think yall want common ground bc there are very few of you and due to the youtube posts and the recent tragedy yalls time is coming to a end soon without our support.i think your statement about losing dog hunting is just a attempt at scare tactics to open our  ranks to your tactics and allow you to hide within them. And no shooting deer or hogs with a gun aint sporting imho:d



X2.....to me a sport is 2 opposing sides fighting to win in fair circumstances. 

The hog is trying to win to race to lose the dogs and defending his life, doggers and the dogs are trying to find the hog and win the race(if there is one) and catch him/kill him.

Hog vs. .308 bullet---Ill let yal decide which one is the sport and which one isn't.

How many hogs have cut up a .308 bullet coming at him?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 13, 2010)

bigbird1 said:


> I am not looking for support from doggers or traditional hunters, I get all the support I need from the farmers and they have a bigger say in Atlanta then any hunter will ever have. I'm a dogger also and it's not a scare tactic. Go on the web and do a search for dog hunters losing rights, its going on everywhere. If you think dog hunting is not in jeopardy, you are badly mistaken.



NOT ONE STATE IN THE SOUTHEAST DOESNT ALLOW HOG DOGGIN.HOW MANY CONSIDER NV SHOOTING POACHING?


----------



## gin house (Mar 13, 2010)

*hunting*

i think bigbird is right on this one, when i have to use night vision to find hogs and take the dog to the hogs, whats the point of having a hunting dog? he aint hunting nothing, hes running down a hog.  if i have to findem i dont need a dog.  i dont think its a sport but i guess it could be fun with a couple bulldogs but its far from hunting when im the strike dog.


----------



## bigbird1 (Mar 13, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> NOT ONE STATE IN THE SOUTHEAST DOESNT ALLOW HOG DOGGIN.HOW MANY CONSIDER NV SHOOTING POACHING?


 

Change the subject and stir the pot, I'll just give you a pm one day and say" I TOLD YOU SO" when you have a yard full of hog dogs that just lost their job!!! I'm done , just got a call from a new farmer seeing some in a fresh turned field, time to do some poaching.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 13, 2010)

bigbird1 said:


> Change the subject and stir the pot, I'll just give you a pm one day and say" I TOLD YOU SO" when you have a yard full of hog dogs that just lost their job!!! I'm done , just got a call from a new farmer seeing some in a fresh turned field, time to do some poaching.



YOU BROUGHT UP THE COMMON GROUND AND LOSING DOG HUNTING.YOU JUST DONT WANT TO ANSWER THAT QUESTION


----------



## pollock (Mar 13, 2010)

gin house said:


> do you think using nightvision/thermal to check a feild for a deer then hittin him with a spotlight and a 7mag are sport? no, i think that would be poaching.  whats the point of having the dog to start with, they dont sell some kind of night vision tranqulizer to stickem with and go get em??   seems like anybody with a pit could do that, takes a different dog to findem and stopem, no, i dont think its a sport but if that floats your boat then paddle on.



hit it right  on the head  but like gin house said paddel on


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 13, 2010)

gin house said:


> i think bigbird is right on this one, when i have to use night vision to find hogs and take the dog to the hogs, whats the point of having a hunting dog? he aint hunting nothing, hes running down a hog.  if i have to findem i dont need a dog.  i dont think its a sport but i guess it could be fun with a couple bulldogs but its far from hunting when im the strike dog.



I respect your opinion, but if you had hogs like we do....and if your terrain was like ours with 2 and 300 acre flat open fields to keep controlled, I think your view would be somewhat different if you thought about it with an open mind ya know. 

Another huge reason we NV hunt is because of the hogs feeding times, their nocturnal so night time(specially in the summer) is just the best time for the hogs to be out...which equals more caught hogs, and happier farmers.


----------



## kornbread (Mar 14, 2010)

JackJack77 said:


> Yea a 9 year old could turn dogs loose, but that 9 year old couldnt run through briars, grab hold of a hog and throw him and tie him.
> 
> If your making money thats awesome and a  to ya...but its not sporting in any sense and Im not bashing what you do. The hog has a better chance at getting away from a couple dogs than a bullet. Whether it be night or day that doesnt matter. The hog at night is the same hog during the day, he's gonna run just as fast and fight just as hard.


 if i understand correctly we are trying to help the farmers out right ? then why is all the guys catching hogs with nv only catching boars and not the pigs or sows ? huh i wonder if it is because they are selling them or only want bragging rights can a pro nv guy answer this for me im confused.we are getting off topic again what this thread is about .


----------



## gnarlyone (Mar 14, 2010)

*Lol*

I've never owned a dog that i could tell what kind of hog to catch..if it works on gender it would probably work on color too...just tell um in the box or show um a pic i guess....if there are 10 hogs in a field, how do you single  out a "Boar" to catch?....Most of the time very late, in the 2a.m. 4a.m. hours. the majority of sightings are single boars..sometimes 2-3 in a group..the dogs catch what is there...the last 2 nights i caught 4 sows and 1 boar...also alot of times the boar is the one to stay around longest  and  "Protect" his herd per say. 
Three of the most "Traditional Doggers" in the state of Georgia night vision with dogs also along with thier "Traditional" methods...2   own night vision and produce thier own proven line of dogs that they sell on reputation alone and  can boast to produce dogs that run a hog 4-5-6 hrs. The third is almost 70 years old and has dogged hogs longer than most of us have been alive, Him and his brother"s last name is "Mr. Hog dogger" among anybody that has been around for any amount of time...unfortunately the elder passed away last year , I can assure you there is no less thrill when Mr. Joe catches one with us with the night vision and when he casts his excellent pack of bay dogs. I guess that kinda answers the question...Along with that....ask any of them if shooting hogs is a part of thier "Traditional" methods and what they think about it..someone that shoots and stacks up piles of dead hogs should not even mention  anything about  getting away from"Traditional"   doggin methods....That is like a  true houndsman poaching bear with a spotlight or a true "Cooner" swerving off the side of the road to run over a coon...It ain't in um and it ain't gonna happen... There is a need for "Control"..do it to what degree it needs to be done..whether you choose to dog,shoot,trap or throw a grenade at um..The new age of hog hunting includes alot of different methods that are accepted,practiced and productive...do whatever you enjoy and is legal......A person that dogs and also shoots mass numbers of hogs is a "Hog Control" person...thats fine but don't be   worried about traditional "Ethics" when you do it....your not in that group grasshopper.


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 14, 2010)

gnarlyone said:


> I've never owned a dog that i could tell what kind of hog to catch..if it works on gender it would probably work on color too...just tell um in the box or show um a pic i guess....if there are 10 hogs in a field, how do you single  out a "Boar" to catch?....Most of the time very late, in the 2a.m. 4a.m. hours. the majority of sightings are single boars..sometimes 2-3 in a group..the dogs catch what is there...the last 2 nights i caught 4 sows and 1 boar...also alot of times the boar is the one to stay around longest  and  "Protect" his herd per say.
> Three of the most "Traditional Doggers" in the state of Georgia night vision with dogs also along with thier "Traditional" methods...2   own night vision and produce thier own proven line of dogs that they sell on reputation alone and  can boast to produce dogs that run a hog 4-5-6 hrs. The third is almost 70 years old and has dogged hogs longer than most of us have been alive, Him and his brother"s last name is "Mr. Hog dogger" among anybody that has been around for any amount of time...unfortunately the elder passed away last year , I can assure you there is no less thrill when Mr. Joe catches one with us with the night vision and when he casts his excellent pack of bay dogs. I guess that kinda answers the question...Along with that....ask any of them if shooting hogs is a part of thier "Traditional" methods and what they think about it..someone that shoots and stacks up piles of dead hogs should not even mention  anything about  getting away from"Traditional"   doggin methods....That is like a  true houndsman poaching bear with a spotlight or a true "Cooner" swerving off the side of the road to run over a coon...It ain't in um and it ain't gonna happen... There is a need for "Control"..do it to what degree it needs to be done..whether you choose to dog,shoot,trap or throw a grenade at um..The new age of hog hunting includes alot of different methods that are accepted,practiced and productive...do whatever you enjoy and is legal......A person that dogs and also shoots mass numbers of hogs is a "Hog Control" person...thats fine but don't be   worried about traditional "Ethics" when you do it....your not in that group grasshopper.



Thank you and a big AMEN to ya.

Kornbread--we dont only catch boars, as a matter of fact last saturday we caught 10, the only boars in that 10 was 2about 30lbs a piece, I hope that answers your "?". Dogs are not gender trained(for lack of better term)...they are hog dogs, and you know this as well as anybody on here I imagine because you have hog dogs as well. If you turn loose on a pack of hogs at night in a field the dogs arent beamed in on the boar, they try to get which ever one they get to first, whether it be a little pig, sow or boar.


----------



## gin house (Mar 14, 2010)

JackJack77 said:


> I respect your opinion, but if you had hogs like we do....and if your terrain was like ours with 2 and 300 acre flat open fields to keep controlled, I think your view would be somewhat different if you thought about it with an open mind ya know.
> 
> Another huge reason we NV hunt is because of the hogs feeding times, their nocturnal so night time(specially in the summer) is just the best time for the hogs to be out...which equals more caught hogs, and happier farmers.


jack, i thought the question of this post was if nightvision was taking away from tradition and was less sport?  thats why i say its not a sport.  now the way i think about it its nightvision and dumping dogs on em is not a sport, it is a form of controll, sport is having dogs to find them and catch/bay.  im thinking with an open mind but sport doesnt come to mind, a form of controll and catch/kill at all cost is just control, not sport.  like i said, if i have to find the hog myself, i'll just bring the rifle it leads easier.


----------



## gin house (Mar 14, 2010)

kornbread said:


> do you think checking fields at night with nightvision /thermal and walking a dog up to a hog and catching it is sport? or is it moving away from traditional syle hunting with having a good dog to find the hogs in the woods?



fellas, this is the original post, read carefully what i says and note there is a difference in sport and a form of controll, is poison a sport? it is another form of control.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Mar 14, 2010)

gnarlyone said:


> I've never owned a dog that i could tell what kind of hog to catch..if it works on gender it would probably work on color too...just tell um in the box or show um a pic i guess....if there are 10 hogs in a field, how do you single  out a "Boar" to catch?....Most of the time very late, in the 2a.m. 4a.m. hours. the majority of sightings are single boars..sometimes 2-3 in a group..the dogs catch what is there...the last 2 nights i caught 4 sows and 1 boar...also alot of times the boar is the one to stay around longest  and  "Protect" his herd per say.
> Three of the most "Traditional Doggers" in the state of Georgia night vision with dogs also along with thier "Traditional" methods...2   own night vision and produce thier own proven line of dogs that they sell on reputation alone and  can boast to produce dogs that run a hog 4-5-6 hrs. The third is almost 70 years old and has dogged hogs longer than most of us have been alive, Him and his brother"s last name is "Mr. Hog dogger" among anybody that has been around for any amount of time...unfortunately the elder passed away last year , I can assure you there is no less thrill when Mr. Joe catches one with us with the night vision and when he casts his excellent pack of bay dogs. I guess that kinda answers the question...Along with that....ask any of them if shooting hogs is a part of thier "Traditional" methods and what they think about it..someone that shoots and stacks up piles of dead hogs should not even mention  anything about  getting away from"Traditional"   doggin methods....That is like a  true houndsman poaching bear with a spotlight or a true "Cooner" swerving off the side of the road to run over a coon...It ain't in um and it ain't gonna happen... There is a need for "Control"..do it to what degree it needs to be done..whether you choose to dog,shoot,trap or throw a grenade at um..The new age of hog hunting includes alot of different methods that are accepted,practiced and productive...do whatever you enjoy and is legal......A person that dogs and also shoots mass numbers of hogs is a "Hog Control" person...thats fine but don't be   worried about traditional "Ethics" when you do it....your not in that group grasshopper.



x2


----------



## kornbread (Mar 14, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> the few folks i hunt with lost three dogs to gators in a couple months one of which was swimming out with me when the gator got him. Most every place i hunt including my deer lease is on either ichawaynotchaway or chicasawhatchee and they are the worst for big gators so at night i want the hog down quick.plus if they get to the woods may end up with a sow or small hog.our object at night is to catch the best hog in the field and turning loose grit right on top of them helps ensure that but to each his own.


this statement proves my point yall are looking for the biggest boar . if yall drive up to a field and see a few sows and pigs or just a small boar yall will keep driving . i have seen this from a few out there ive watched while they was trespassing right in front of me while i watched them with my n/v.and gnarlyone i hunt with my dogs 5 or more days a week im not a pro hog dogger as yourself yet but maybe one day if i keep striving i can be like you .i can just hope so.


----------



## gnarlyone (Mar 14, 2010)

*Lol*

Don't set goals for yourself you can't obtain...


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 14, 2010)

kornbread said:


> this statement proves my point yall are looking for the biggest boar . if yall drive up to a field and see a few sows and pigs or just a small boar yall will keep driving . i have seen this from a few out there ive watched while they was trespassing right in front of me while i watched them with my n/v.and gnarlyone i hunt with my dogs 5 or more days a week im not a pro hog dogger as yourself yet but maybe one day if i keep striving i can be like you .i can just hope so.



LOL. NO I WANT TO CATCH THE BIGGEST ONE THERE BUT AS GNARLYONE EXPLAINED IT DONT ALWAYS HAPPEN.NOWHERE HAVE I SAID I WONT TURN OUT ON THE SOWS AND SHOATS TOO.LAST SATURDAY WE CAUGHT 9 WITH ONLY TWO BEING GROWN HOGS AND MOST OF THOSE SMALL ONES WERE PIGS THAT CROSSED THE WOODS ROAD IN FRONT OF ME SO WE TURNED OUT ON THEM. AS FAR AS TROPHY HUNTING GOES I BELEIVE YOU BOYS HAVE BEEN POSTING THE PICS OF TWO OR THREE BIG BOARS AT A TIME WITH NO PIGS.MAYBE SHOOTING PIGS DONT SELL HUNTS


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 14, 2010)

gin house said:


> jack, i thought the question of this post was if nightvision was taking away from tradition and was less sport?  thats why i say its not a sport.  now the way i think about it its nightvision and dumping dogs on em is not a sport, it is a form of controll, sport is having dogs to find them and catch/bay.  im thinking with an open mind but sport doesnt come to mind, a form of controll and catch/kill at all cost is just control, not sport.  like i said, if i have to find the hog myself, i'll just bring the rifle it leads easier.



SO GIN YOUR SAYING IF YOU SEE A HOG YOU WONT TURN OUT ON HIM BC ITS AINT SPORTING?LIKE I POSTED BEFORE HOW FAR DOES A DOG HAVE TO TRAVEL IN FINDING THE HOG BEFORE IT IS SPORTING AND WHAT WOULD YOU DO IF YOU TURNED OUT AND THE HOGS BAYED WITHIN 200 YARDS?


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Mar 14, 2010)

kornbread said:


> if i understand correctly we are trying to help the farmers out right ? then why is all the guys catching hogs with nv only catching boars and not the pigs or sows ? huh i wonder if it is because they are selling them or only want bragging rights can a pro nv guy answer this for me im confused.we are getting off topic again what this thread is about .



Where do you get that prediction from??? If i pull up in on of my fields and there are ten 30 lb pigs out there, they are getting dumped on.If there are 3 300lb boars, they are getting dumped on too. Most the folks i know with nightvision catch whatever they see, whether it be a drove or a lone boar. There are a a couple folks around my area that will only turn out trophys, but they dont speak for all of us! As gnarly said, with nightvision, you will see more lone boars, than you do droves.Iv had my nightvision for close to a year and have only seen about 15 droves of hogs with them. the rest were a 1 to 5 boars at a time spread out across a field.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 14, 2010)

kornbread said:


> if i understand correctly we are trying to help the farmers out right ?  .


IS IT JAGER OR KORNBREAD? HAD ME CONFUSED FOR A MINUTE BUT NO I HUNT BECAUSE I ENJOY CATCHING HOGS WHICH IS MUTUALLY BENEFICIAL FOR THE FARMER.YOU DO IT BC YOU LIKE CATCHING HOGS AND FOR THE MONEY AND IM NOT KNOCKING THAT JUST STATING THE FACTS.IF YOU AND JAGER WANT TO KEEP CLAIMING YOU DO IT JUST FOR THE FARMER SELL YOUR HOG HUNTING STUFF AND  START ELIMINATING BOLL WEEVILS OR DEER WHICH CAUSE WAY MORE DAMAGE THAN HOGS EVER WILL.BEEN ALOT OF RAIN LATELY WHICH DELAYED SOME  HARVESTS LAST YEAR SO MAYBE YALL COULD START A GUIDE SERVICE FOR YANKEES WHO WANT TO COME DOWN AND EXPERIENCE A THRILLING DAY OF INSTALLING DRAIN TILE IN THE FIELDS


----------



## gin house (Mar 14, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> SO GIN YOUR SAYING IF YOU SEE A HOG YOU WONT TURN OUT ON HIM BC ITS AINT SPORTING?LIKE I POSTED BEFORE HOW FAR DOES A DOG HAVE TO TRAVEL IN FINDING THE HOG BEFORE IT IS SPORTING AND WHAT WOULD YOU DO IF YOU TURNED OUT AND THE HOGS BAYED WITHIN 200 YARDS?



 yes i would turn in on him, thats a rare deal, youre talking about on a nightly basis finding the hogs with night vision and turning in on them, thats not sport, would i do it?  yes, id probably try it if i had the chance but is it sport, no, its an easy way to get some action goin on without the dogs having to put forth any effort to find him.  sport to me is simple, dogs find the hogs, not me.   kindof makes a strike dog useless.  not knockin it but i dont think its sport, its kind of like quality vs quanity, anybody can spot a hog in thermal, not everybody can send dogs to find hogs.  the post is WHATS YOUR OPINION i have stated mine, not looking to debate it, especially with a guy in a pink float!!!!! sorry hd76,  i had to throw that in there to stir you a little.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 14, 2010)

gin house said:


> yes i would turn in on him, thats a rare deal, youre talking about on a nightly basis finding the hogs with night vision and turning in on them, thats not sport, would i do it?  yes, id probably try it if i had the chance but is it sport, no, its an easy way to get some action goin on without the dogs having to put forth any effort to find him.  sport to me is simple, dogs find the hogs, not me.   kindof makes a strike dog useless.  not knockin it but i dont think its sport, its kind of like quality vs quanity, anybody can spot a hog in thermal, not everybody can send dogs to find hogs.  the post is WHATS YOUR OPINION i have stated mine, not looking to debate it, especially with a guy in a pink float!!!!! sorry hd76,  i had to throw that in there to stir you a little.


WHATS THE FUN IF WE DONT ARGUE(DEBATE)?LOL NOW THAT WE KNOW YOU BASE ITS SPORTINGNESS ON FREQUENCY OF HOGS SPOTTED, HOW OFTEN CAN YOU THROW OUT ON SPOTTED HOGS BEFORE IT BECOMES UNSPORTING? I DID TWICE THE OTHER DAY IN THE DAYLIGHT AND NOW I FEEL WELL JUST UNSPORTSMANLIKE  DOWN HERE YOU DRIVE DOWN THE ROAD AND SEE HOGS IN FIELDS BEFORE DARK PRETTY REGULAR SO I NEED TO ESTABLISH A GUIDELINE FOR BLIND CASTS VS BOX DUMPS TO MAINTAIN A SPORTING RECORD. DANG I TOSSED OUT ON DAY OLD TRACKS TODAY IS THAT ALRIGHT? DONT WORRY ABOUT THE FLOAT JAB EITHER BC ITS A REGULAR JOKE ON THIS FORUM. FLOATED FOUR DAYS IN THAT THING WITH THOUSANDS OF FOLKS AT GINNIE SPRINGS BUT NOBODY EVER SAID ANYTHING TO ME ABOUT IT UNTIL I GOT ON HERE


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 14, 2010)

gin house said:


> yes i would turn in on him, thats a rare deal, youre talking about on a nightly basis finding the hogs with night vision and turning in on them, thats not sport, would i do it?  yes, id probably try it if i had the chance but is it sport, no, its an easy way to get some action goin on without the dogs having to put forth any effort to find him.  sport to me is simple, dogs find the hogs, not me.   kindof makes a strike dog useless.  not knockin it but i dont think its sport, its kind of like quality vs quanity, anybody can spot a hog in thermal, not everybody can send dogs to find hogs.  the post is WHATS YOUR OPINION i have stated mine, not looking to debate it, especially with a guy in a pink float!!!!! sorry hd76,  i had to throw that in there to stir you a little.



I see your opinion, but I just dont see a difference in running up on a group or lone hog bedded during mid day---or turning loose on the same bedded hog(s) at night time feeding in a field. Both cases hogs *do not know* your coming. 

It doesnt deviate from traditional dog hunting at all, "the sport" isn't soley just the dog(s) finding the hog, its everything that it takes to bring the bacon home.....I could type a list of everything "the sport" is about but there's really no need because it all boils down to this and Ive stated it before, a 250lb boar feeding in a peanut field at 2:30am, is the same boar bedded up in a thicket at 2:30pm. The boar isnt chained to a steel post at night and is automatically caught just because dogs are dropped on him, he'll run and fight just as hard as he does if dogs find him during the day, whether he be bedded up or walking down a creek bank. If hes bayed and caught with dogs that means the dogs did their job. The number one goal when hog doggin'(in your opinion of the sport also) is ultimately to catch hogs right?


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sport
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

However professional sport is a major source of entertainment.

So if you get paid it is only entertainment


----------



## gin house (Mar 14, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> WHATS THE FUN IF WE DONT ARGUE(DEBATE)?LOL NOW THAT WE KNOW YOU BASE ITS SPORTINGNESS ON FREQUENCY OF HOGS SPOTTED, HOW OFTEN CAN YOU THROW OUT ON SPOTTED HOGS BEFORE IT BECOMES UNSPORTING? I DID TWICE THE OTHER DAY IN THE DAYLIGHT AND NOW I FEEL WELL JUST UNSPORTSMANLIKE  DOWN HERE YOU DRIVE DOWN THE ROAD AND SEE HOGS IN FIELDS BEFORE DARK PRETTY REGULAR SO I NEED TO ESTABLISH A GUIDELINE FOR BLIND CASTS VS BOX DUMPS TO MAINTAIN A SPORTING RECORD. DANG I TOSSED OUT ON DAY OLD TRACKS TODAY IS THAT ALRIGHT? DONT WORRY ABOUT THE FLOAT JAB EITHER BC ITS A REGULAR JOKE ON THIS FORUM. FLOATED FOUR DAYS IN THAT THING WITH THOUSANDS OF FOLKS AT GINNIE SPRINGS BUT NOBODY EVER SAID ANYTHING TO ME ABOUT IT UNTIL I GOT ON HERE



  i know, i guess thats why i find myself coming back time after time to see whats going on.  the float deal, they didnt say anything to you but they thought it. lol  they just dont love you like we do. lol.  it is a pretty float. lol


----------



## gin house (Mar 14, 2010)

JackJack77 said:


> I see your opinion, but I just dont see a difference in running up on a group or lone hog bedded during mid day---or turning loose on the same bedded hog(s) at night time feeding in a field. Both cases hogs *do not know* your coming.
> 
> It doesnt deviate from traditional dog hunting at all, "the sport" isn't soley just the dog(s) finding the hog, its everything that it takes to bring the bacon home.....I could type a list of everything "the sport" is about but there's really no need because it all boils down to this and Ive stated it before, a 250lb boar feeding in a peanut field at 2:30am, is the same boar bedded up in a thicket at 2:30pm. The boar isnt chained to a steel post at night and is automatically caught just because dogs are dropped on him, he'll run and fight just as hard as he does if dogs find him during the day, whether he be bedded up or walking down a creek bank. If hes bayed and caught with dogs that means the dogs did their job. The number one goal when hog doggin'(in your opinion of the sport also) is ultimately to catch hogs right?



     im not saying i wouldnt do it, i would but its nowhere near to me as respectable as turning some dogs out walkin em in the woods and coming across sign and the race is on, the dogs are what hog hunting is all about to me, to raise them, huntem, be proud to watch them grow.  taking a hog isnt near as important as working the dogs to me.  i hunt because i like dogs, not just for the hog, i make good money, i could buy all the hogs i wanted,  when it gets to the point im using thermal to find the hogs then dumping on them, i'll just forget the hunting dogs and get a gang of pits or bring my rifle.  i will tell what the rest on here wont, i hoghunt for the love of the dogs, i dont hunt for the meat and i dont hunt for the sole purpose of helping the farmers, i dont believe anybody on here that claims that its all about helping the farmers and bla, bla, bla,  they hunt for the fun of it and some for the money, dont know why but that came to mind.   Why dont coon hunters just start bringing the thermal stuff to the competition hunts and leave their dog in the truck, its sporty aint it?  as long as you come home with the coon.....right?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 14, 2010)

gin house said:


> i know, i guess thats why i find myself coming back time after time to see whats going on.  the float deal, they didnt say anything to you but they thought it. lol  they just dont love you like we do. lol.  it is a pretty float. lol



YOU SHOULD SEE THE ONE IM TAKING THIS YEAR


----------



## kornbread (Mar 14, 2010)

gnarlyone said:


> Don't set goals for yourself you can't obtain...


lol you are right im already past you .


----------



## kornbread (Mar 14, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> YOU SHOULD SEE THE ONE IM TAKING THIS YEAR


then let me use the pink one this year i lost mine last year down there had 3 drunk girls wanted it more than i did.


----------



## kornbread (Mar 14, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Where do you get that prediction from??? If i pull up in on of my fields and there are ten 30 lb pigs out there, they are getting dumped on.If there are 3 300lb boars, they are getting dumped on too. Most the folks i know with nightvision catch whatever they see, whether it be a drove or a lone boar. There are a a couple folks around my area that will only turn out trophys, but they dont speak for all of us! As gnarly said, with nightvision, you will see more lone boars, than you do droves.Iv had my nightvision for close to a year and have only seen about 15 droves of hogs with them. the rest were a 1 to 5 boars at a time spread out across a field.


because i got that from watching you one night 
 and talking to other folks that knows you .do i need to go any farther?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 14, 2010)

kornbread said:


> then let me use the pink one this year i lost mine last year down there had 3 drunk girls wanted it more than i did.


ACTUALLY FOUND THAT ONE FLOATING BY DEER SPRING SO IT MAY BE YOURS


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 14, 2010)

gin house said:


> im not saying i wouldnt do it, i would but its nowhere near to me as respectable as turning some dogs out walkin em in the woods and coming across sign and the race is on, the dogs are what hog hunting is all about to me, to raise them, huntem, be proud to watch them grow.  taking a hog isnt near as important as working the dogs to me.  i hunt because i like dogs, not just for the hog, i make good money, i could buy all the hogs i wanted,  when it gets to the point im using thermal to find the hogs then dumping on them, i'll just forget the hunting dogs and get a gang of pits or bring my rifle.  i will tell what the rest on here wont, i hoghunt for the love of the dogs, i dont hunt for the meat and i dont hunt for the sole purpose of helping the farmers, i dont believe anybody on here that claims that its all about helping the farmers and bla, bla, bla,  they hunt for the fun of it and some for the money, dont know why but that came to mind.   Why dont coon hunters just start bringing the thermal stuff to the competition hunts and leave their dog in the truck, its sporty aint it?  as long as you come home with the coon.....right?



Ill just agree to disagree on this, you believes its straying from traditional hunting, I simply dont see a difference.
No need in running around in circles ya know.


----------



## kornbread (Mar 14, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> ACTUALLY FOUND THAT ONE FLOATING BY DEER SPRING SO IT MAY BE YOURS


i cant rember if it was ginny springs i was to busy looking and enjoying the view lol


----------



## tony0345 (Mar 14, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> First its not illegal to hunt from a truck as long as its off the road and not running.Yeah at 40 yds your lap dog can find them but can he catch and hold them cause I dont want the hog to make it to the woods cause the farmer most the time does not have the woods leased so then you are where your not supposed to be right.



you got some good lap dogs


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 14, 2010)

kornbread said:


> i cant rember if it was ginny springs i was to busy looking and enjoying the view lol


WE CAN AGREE ON THAT


----------



## kornbread (Mar 14, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> WE CAN AGREE ON THAT


i think every man should see that place at least once in there life .


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 14, 2010)

kornbread said:


> because i got that from watching you one night
> and talking to other folks that knows you .do i need to go any farther?



Take something like that to PM's big guy.....little off topic I would say.


----------



## kornbread (Mar 14, 2010)

lets try it this spring we can start in st johns county and work our way down south


----------



## kornbread (Mar 14, 2010)

JackJack77 said:


> Take something like that to PM's big guy.....little off topic I would say.


 he asked me so i told him


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 14, 2010)

gin house said:


> im not saying i wouldnt do it, i would but its nowhere near to me as respectable as turning some dogs out walkin em in the woods and coming across sign and the race is on, the dogs are what hog hunting is all about to me, to raise them, huntem, be proud to watch them grow.  taking a hog isnt near as important as working the dogs to me.  i hunt because i like dogs, not just for the hog, i make good money, i could buy all the hogs i wanted,  when it gets to the point im using thermal to find the hogs then dumping on them, i'll just forget the hunting dogs and get a gang of pits or bring my rifle.  i will tell what the rest on here wont, i hoghunt for the love of the dogs, i dont hunt for the meat and i dont hunt for the sole purpose of helping the farmers, i dont believe anybody on here that claims that its all about helping the farmers and bla, bla, bla,  they hunt for the fun of it and some for the money, dont know why but that came to mind.   Why dont coon hunters just start bringing the thermal stuff to the competition hunts and leave their dog in the truck, its sporty aint it?  as long as you come home with the coon.....right?



GIN YOU COULD HAVE SHORTENED THIS TO I JUST LIKE TO HUNT HOGS NOT CATCH THEM  OR WE COULD JUST LOOK AT YOUR AVITAR,SEE YOU RUN KEMMERS AND ALL FIGURED IT OUT ON OUR OWN. NOW WERE EVEN FOR THE FLOAT COMMENT


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 14, 2010)

kornbread said:


> lets try it this spring we can start in st johns county and work our way down south



im kinda partial to jax beach too so lets start in duval


----------



## tony0345 (Mar 14, 2010)

getting good


----------



## gin house (Mar 14, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> GIN YOU COULD HAVE SHORTENED THIS TO I JUST LIKE TO HUNT HOGS NOT CATCH THEM  OR WE COULD JUST LOOK AT YOUR AVITAR,SEE YOU RUN KEMMERS AND ALL FIGURED IT OUT ON OUR OWN. NOW WERE EVEN FOR THE FLOAT COMMENT



 i hear you, you got talent like i told you the other day. lol.  na, ive weighed my options, ive watched dogs bleed out, sit at the vet for 6 hours and somewhat helped as he putem to sleep and sewed on em, sewed one of ems skin where his Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- used to be( i swear it was completely gone) to his legs, stapled em, whatever you can imagine but hunted with some good kemmers and saw ten times more the hogs and killed ten times more, funny thing, wasnt much sewing or dead dogs, funny thing, when we left to go home the dogs went with us unscaved, its kindof stupiud to some but common logic works for me.  thats for you pinkfloat.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Mar 15, 2010)

kornbread said:


> because i got that from watching you one night
> and talking to other folks that knows you .do i need to go any farther?



So you have seen me pass up on a drove of hogs to go to a big boar  If you have talked to other folks that "know" me then they misled you, cause i cant recall doing this


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 17, 2010)

I just cleaned this thread up.  Keep it civil or the thread goes away.  Thanks


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 17, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> So you have seen me pass up on a drove of hogs to go to a big boar  If you have talked to other folks that "know" me then they misled you, cause i cant recall doing this



Yea you gotta watch ole Kornbread, heard he's a "ride and stalk another hunter then gossip about him" kinda guy!  JK!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 17, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> i just cleaned this thread up.  Keep it civil or the thread goes away.  Thanks



why did you delete my post?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 17, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> why did you delete my post?



because it quoted a deleted post.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 17, 2010)

feral one said:


> because it quoted a deleted post.



ah hah! Thanks for the clarification


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 23, 2010)

ts3600 said:


> I was talking to another long time hog hunter this week about this very thing.  I personally do not use any type of NV.  I do not catch as many hogs now as I once did when I was younger but my enjoyment is watching the dogs work for the hog.  I like to train young dogs and work with them. Every time they get on hogs it is a good hunt for me regardless if they catch one or not.  I like watching them hunt around and in fields at night working the wind and hunting.  I enjoy knowing that they are getting better every time I take them out.  Now, with that being said, I have no problem with the hunters that use NV as long as they are doing it legally.  The only problem I have with it is that there are some that hunt the same areas I hunt without permission.  They ride at night with NV, see the hog, throw dogs on it and out of there before anyone ever knows that they was there.  Other than that, to each his own.  I guess what I am trying to say is that I am from the old school and I enjoy the hunt as much as the kill.  I still catch plenty, but I am not caught up in the numbers game of bragging about how many I can catch in one year.  I just love to hog hunt and have for 47 years now!


Now this is a "Real" man talkin thank God theres some still left that dont think numbers is everything but how you go about gettin the number that you have.


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 23, 2010)

QUALITY beats Quanty any time.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Mar 23, 2010)

ronbigdog1 said:


> Now this is a "Real" man talkin thank God theres some still left that dont think numbers is everything but how you go about gettin the number that you have.



Numbers are everything, in the farmers eyes. And if you plan on keeping his farm under your list of places to hunt, you better put up numbers that satisfy him.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Mar 23, 2010)

ronbigdog1 said:


> QUALITY beats Quanty any time.



So some folks are not quality people because they put up big numbers and help the farmers out by keeping the hogs from destroying their crops Not sure where your going with this one


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 23, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> So some folks are not quality people because they put up big numbers and help the farmers out by keeping the hogs from destroying their crops Not sure where your going with this one



he don't either...we all can't be "real" men or BIGDOG...maybe if we suck down like them lil stripers it will go away


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 23, 2010)

ronbigdog1 said:


> Now this is a "Real" man talkin thank God theres some still left that dont think numbers is everything but how you go about gettin the number that you have.



   This argument is done, theres nothing wrong with NV hunting(with dogs)...people thermal hunt now with rifles and charge people to tag along JUST to kill a hog, go bash them


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Again you people cant even take a compliment , I was talking about {since I have to explain everything} the ones that shoot down every hog they see ,take the ones that they want and just leave the others to lay there and rot for the farmer to have to deal with, I m sure the farmer appreciates the hogs being taken off his land but haveing to dispose of the many that are left to smell for up to six or more weeks ,these are the people that I was talking about and again if this aint you, then why you getting so bent out of shape at ANYTHING I say, start listening to what I say and quit twisting it to what ever you want it to sound like. This may come as a surprize to you but everybody dont think like you, are me as far as that goes. It was  not about you unless the shoe fits then oh well. Jester whats up with stiring up something when theres nothing to stir to start with, ease up ok.


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 23, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> So some folks are not quality people because they put up big numbers and help the farmers out by keeping the hogs from destroying their crops Not sure where your going with this one


Simple I know of people that say "I killed ten hogs yesterday" when asked what they did with them  the replie is "I LEFT THEM WHERE I DROPTED THEM" to me now mind you I said TO ME this is where you divide the QUANTY  and QUALITY this is just my view of numbers in association with good hunters ,this should offend only the hunters doing this.


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 23, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Numbers are everything, in the farmers eyes. And if you plan on keeping his farm under your list of places to hunt, you better put up numbers that satisfy him.


I agree with you on this 100%.


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 23, 2010)

ronbigdog1 said:


> Again you people cant even take a compliment , I was talking about {since I have to explain everything} the ones that shoot down every hog they see ,take the ones that they want and just leave the others to lay there and rot for the farmer to have to deal with, I m sure the farmer appreciates the hogs being taken off his land but haveing to dispose of the many that are left to smell for up to six or more weeks ,these are the people that I was talking about and again if this aint you, then why you getting so bent out of shape at ANYTHING I say, start listening to what I say and quit twisting it to what ever you want it to sound like. This may come as a surprize to you but everybody dont think like you, are me as far as that goes. It was  not about you unless the shoe fits then oh well. Jester whats up with stiring up something when theres nothing to stir to start with, ease up ok.



Im assuming this is directed towards me, sorry If I offended you. No the shoe doesnt fit I dont even carry a rifle with me when Im dog hunting, kinda defeats the whole "fun factor" of hunting with dogs....I also dont agree with just throwing the hogs anywhere or leaving them for the farmers, kinda seems rude to me


----------



## hoghunter102 (Mar 23, 2010)

JackJack77 said:


> Im assuming this is directed towards me, sorry If I offended you. No the shoe doesnt fit I dont even carry a rifle with me when Im dog hunting, kinda defeats the whole "fun factor" of hunting with dogs....I also dont agree with just throwing the hogs anywhere or leaving them for the farmers, kinda seems rude to me



by the way you talk about us seems like u've never been hog dogin.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 24, 2010)

ronbigdog1 said:


> Again you people cant even take a compliment , I was talking about {since I have to explain everything} the ones that shoot down every hog they see ,take the ones that they want and just leave the others to lay there and rot for the farmer to have to deal with, I m sure the farmer appreciates the hogs being taken off his land but haveing to dispose of the many that are left to smell for up to six or more weeks ,these are the people that I was talking about and again if this aint you, then why you getting so bent out of shape at ANYTHING I say, start listening to what I say and quit twisting it to what ever you want it to sound like. This may come as a surprize to you but everybody dont think like you, are me as far as that goes. It was  not about you unless the shoe fits then oh well. Jester whats up with stiring up something when theres nothing to stir to start with, ease up ok.




Would you actually believe that there are farmers out there that don't want you to take them off of the place

here is a keen idea...since i have dificulty reading between the lines you type...type them more directly


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 24, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> by the way you talk about us seems like u've never been hog dogin.


I was going to go with a friend so I watched several vedio,s on here about doggin hogs because Ive dog hunted about everything else,"RABBITS,SQUIRRELS,QUAIL,DEER,POSSIMS AND COONS IM 57 yrs old and have hunted all my life, started at age five with my Daisy and moved up to my 300 mag. and if I never kill another deer{NOT TO BRAG} I kiiled my share . I have 1- 13pt, 1-12pt-4-11pts 2-10pts 1-9pt and 2-8pts mounted in my den I quit mounting deer seven years ago schull cuts only. My point is you dont know me , I might go dog hunting hogs with hounds that just bay them, but I have no desire to hunt with catch dogs {BULL DOGS} I just dont like it,dogs get hurt and killed and I cant stand that, its not for me and no offence to those that do.


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Would you actually believe that there are farmers out there that don't want you to take them off of the place
> 
> here is a keen idea...since i have dificulty reading between the lines you type...type them more directly


Thank you Sir Ill do my best to put things more clearly from now on ,but if you dont understand something that Ive said then feel free to ask me what I meant,Ill be more than happy to explain it for I mean no one no harm just trying to join in on the dissuion that is at hand.After all aint that what this forum is about? I do almost any kind of hunting as long as its LEAGAL the only thing I want to worry about when I go into the woods is gettin shot or snake bit.


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgu5kXyNAtE

spice this thread up a little bit....


----------

